# DCC equipped on a DC track?



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have an opportunity for a pretty good deal (50% off) on a variety of steam locomotives and while im not positive, I am pretty sure they are DCC equipped. I will find out for sure tomorrow when I get to the train store. I would like to ask you folks if I can indeed run a DCC equipped loco on a DC track? Ive googled this and got different answers so I figured you guys could settle it once and for all. Thank you.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Provided the DC feature is activated,a DCC equipped loco will run on DC.However,it will not be as nice a runner as it would be on DCC and you won't have any control on accessories like lights,possible sounds,etc.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

As above; almost all of the modern DCC locos will also run on DC but will run smoother on DCC. Don


----------



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will see today what he has for sale.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Once you get bitten by the DCC bug....

I use a Digitrax Super Chief for my house and an NCE Power Cab for my off site display track. 

I picked up the NCE for $158 including shipping on an buy it now on ebay.


----------



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

I didn't get one of the steam locomotives that fellow had. None of them spoke to me, "take me home, take me home" . I did recently buy a Kato DCC ready, GE C44-9W. BNSF orange and black in color. I love it. I now want a Kato F3 or F7 (I like both) to pull my Santa Fe passenger cars. I have an F3 and F7, both came with Bachmann train sets. I like them ok but they cant compare to the Kato and I figure if I get another DCC ready or DCC equipped locomotive then I would just have to get a DCC controller. Christmas is coming


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

My dad uses DC up till this year. For xmas my dad got me the Digitrax system for my layout. After I got my first engine with sound and showed him he has after 45 years switched too. DCC is the way to go now a days!


----------

